# Assignment 1 **Aug 1- Aug 7**



## USbowhuntr (Aug 1, 2008)

The photo assignment for the week is "Summer Heat"


The point of this assignment is to have fun and get out and take pictures with a specific subject in  mind. The subject leaves it wide open to the imagination. Get out and shoot and post a post a couple of your best shots. If you are wanting some feed back let us know if not just have fun and enjoy.

Next assignment will be posted on Aug 8th


----------



## FERAL ONE (Aug 1, 2008)

woo hoo !!!! lets get out there yall!!!


----------



## DRB1313 (Aug 1, 2008)

Alright people, Let's get to shooting!!
I'm racking my brain to come up with something good.

Oh!!!! and BTW,  Happy Birthday tomorrow USBowhuntr!!


----------



## USbowhuntr (Aug 1, 2008)

DRB1313 said:


> Oh!!!! and BTW,  Happy Birthday tomorrow USBowhuntr!!



Thank you verry much!


----------



## 243Savage (Aug 1, 2008)

*How's this for starters....*

Yellowstone is burning.


----------



## chinquapin (Aug 2, 2008)

We're getting ready to go to the farm to camp tonight!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  So I'm definately taking the camera.  I'm ready to get this party started.   Usbowhuntr  happy birthday buddy!!!!!!!!

Ben


----------



## fussyray (Aug 2, 2008)

Well very hot at one time!

http://roadsidegeorgia.com/site/cooperiron.html


----------



## DRB1313 (Aug 2, 2008)

I've got a couple of ideas brewing, but here's a couple 
from the race today.
Both are just a couple of candid shots.
The first guy had the toughest job of the day, working the flag in todays heat.
The second one just caught my eye as we walked back to the trailer between races.
While his masters were gone to race, he was trying to stay Cool.


----------



## DRB1313 (Aug 2, 2008)

243 & fussray! Nice job on the pics.


----------



## Javelin (Aug 3, 2008)

Dang almost missed this,havent been able to read everything here on woody's like normal,so i better get busy looking for a pic.Good shots so far 243,Ray,and David


----------



## USbowhuntr (Aug 3, 2008)

DRB1313 said:


> I've got a couple of ideas brewing, but here's a couple
> from the race today.
> Both are just a couple of candid shots.
> The first guy had the toughest job of the day, working the flag in todays heat.
> ...



Great shots, I think the dog says it all.


----------



## GT-40 GUY (Aug 3, 2008)

Well here are a few hot spots I found today.


----------



## DRB1313 (Aug 3, 2008)

Ding Ding!!! Now that shot of the ducks says Summer Heat for sure!!!


----------



## chinquapin (Aug 3, 2008)

here's a little taste of summer 

Ben


----------



## DRB1313 (Aug 3, 2008)

Is that down there at your creek hangout?


----------



## chinquapin (Aug 3, 2008)

DRB1313 said:


> Is that down there at your creek hangout?



Yes Sir it is and here is one other that probably fits the assignment better.  What ya think Hoss?  

Ben


----------



## Beanie24 (Aug 3, 2008)

*My Summer Heat pic.*

I posted this seperately, thought I'd place here as well.
enjoy!


----------



## DRB1313 (Aug 3, 2008)

Thanks Beanie. That's a great shot.


----------



## Hoss (Aug 3, 2008)

chinquapin said:


> Yes Sir it is and here is one other that probably fits the assignment better. What ya think Hoss?
> 
> Ben


 

I thing the dog looks just a little less cool than the guy fishing in Beanie's photo.

Neat shots everyone.

Hoss


----------



## Beanie24 (Aug 3, 2008)

The assignment is going well with great pics. 
Can't wait to see more.


----------



## USbowhuntr (Aug 4, 2008)

Pics are looking great everybody. Keep posting, I love the imagination being used!


----------



## FERAL ONE (Aug 4, 2008)

great shots yall !!!  i got a couple i am workin' on but i am slooooow to get started !!!


----------



## believer (Aug 4, 2008)

Someone mentioned putting ours on the post, so here is mine. I've been enjoying all the others.


----------



## USbowhuntr (Aug 4, 2008)

Well here is my first picture for our first assignment.
These are red deer from Northern Italy

"Sticken to the shade"


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 4, 2008)

WOW great shots so far folks 

I guess i got lucky since I didn't know what the assignment was till this morning but Macey and i took the boat out for a ride and a little fishin on Sat and besides going for a ride with her dad what does a lab love to do most?????????


Take a cool dip maybe


----------



## Lee Woodie (Aug 4, 2008)

Done with some of the yard now time to refresh


----------



## Smokey (Aug 4, 2008)

I've got something in mind.  I'll do what I can to get it done before the deadline.
So far the picture of the ducks is screaming summer heat


----------



## DRB1313 (Aug 4, 2008)

Very similar to what I am working on NWCO.
FeralOne hasn't been talking has he?
I like it. Nice job.


----------



## Beanie24 (Aug 4, 2008)

Some more great shots on here.
Keep'em coming!


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Aug 4, 2008)

*Summer Heat*

Sorry picture is crappy. This is my summer sunburn, 1 week after.....


----------



## DRB1313 (Aug 4, 2008)

Dang ABD! That hurts!!!

Alright NWCO, Here's the one I was talking about.
I had the idea of a grass cutting shot and F1 gave me the idea for the drink and the blurred background.
Just making sure you know I didn't steal your idea
Dang near got as hot taking the pic as if I would if
I was really cutting the grass.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 4, 2008)

ABD that looks BAD  

nice job DRB


----------



## Smokey (Aug 4, 2008)

DRB1313 said:


> Dang ABD! That hurts!!!
> 
> Alright NWCO, Here's the one I was talking about.
> I had the idea of a grass cutting shot and F1 gave me the idea for the drink and the blurred background.
> ...



DRB1313 cutting grass


----------



## chinquapin (Aug 4, 2008)

Well done fellas!!!!!!!  ABD you got to remember a long sheeve shirt!!!!!!!  That hurt me just looking at that.   

Nice pic DRB

Ben


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Aug 4, 2008)

chinquapin said:


> Well done fellas!!!!!!!  ABD you got to remember a long sheeve shirt!!!!!!!  That hurt me just looking at that.
> 
> Nice pic DRB
> 
> Ben



that was the bend of my knee


----------



## Lee Woodie (Aug 4, 2008)

*Cooling off*

passed by the pond found this guy cooling off


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Aug 4, 2008)

Great shots NWCO!!


----------



## chinquapin (Aug 4, 2008)

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> that was the bend of my knee



see that's how bad it hurt me just looking at it.  Seriously though sorry bout that cause that had to hurt for awhile!!

Ben


----------



## chinquapin (Aug 4, 2008)

NWCO  that's a great capture!!!!  

Ben


----------



## Lee Woodie (Aug 4, 2008)

*Angies summer heat pictures*

While I was chashing critters to shot she was shooting me and was it hot last picture my head was cut out because of my bad habit that shows in my shirt pocket


----------



## Hoss (Aug 4, 2008)

You all are getting some really good shots and showing a lot of creativity.

Hoss


----------



## MRS.LONESOMEDOVE (Aug 4, 2008)

*Summer Heat Storm*

Here are a few of my pictures so far . Maybe I will have something better before the week is out . This was a nice summer storm. The sky was awesome looking . Here are two pictures one was taken in the back yard before the storm and one was taken in the front before the storm . Hope you enjoy.


----------



## DRB1313 (Aug 4, 2008)

Great participation in this one!!
No biggie NWCO, your not the only one. Nice B&Ws.
Mrs. L. great shots, That last one has the Wow factor.


----------



## redram001 (Aug 5, 2008)

a few from this summer


----------



## Lee Woodie (Aug 5, 2008)

*As if the summer time heat wasn't enough*

Just though we would add to it getting hotter by the second


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Aug 5, 2008)

Who is gonna be on the judge panel?


----------



## rusty (Aug 5, 2008)

*Here's some from Arizona...*

The first is Montezuma's Castle about 80 miles north of Phoenix and then a couple from Sedona.


----------



## chinquapin (Aug 5, 2008)

rusty,

nicely done especially the second!!!!!!!  The color is awesome!!!!!!

Ben


----------



## #4s (Aug 5, 2008)

Its hot in down here!


----------



## DRB1313 (Aug 5, 2008)

Howdy #4s!! Where you been?


----------



## ronfritz (Aug 5, 2008)

Great shots!! I like the one of Northern Italy a lot.  What part of Northern Italy was that taken?


----------



## USbowhuntr (Aug 6, 2008)

ronfritz said:


> Great shots!! I like the one of Northern Italy a lot.  What part of Northern Italy was that taken?



The shot was taken in a area called Passo Rolle. Its about a 1:15min North of Bassano Del Grappa


----------



## leo (Aug 6, 2008)

Looks like a lot of creative ideas this week


----------



## FERAL ONE (Aug 6, 2008)

well i went and left the house without my favorite one, i will have to put it on here this evenin' . i was workin so hard to get the shot i did start to leak a bit though !!!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 6, 2008)

Man you folks have put out some really GREAT shots 

I see a few new names and pics so WELCOME


----------



## Smokey (Aug 6, 2008)

I'm sorry but I couldnt pick just one so I'll post a series in two different post.  This is part one:  Sam the 110 Pound Labradork beating the summer heat.


Smokey
Student of the Master Picture Taker _Dr Brip Fritzferal Hossleo_


----------



## Smokey (Aug 6, 2008)

Okay now for Part 2 in the series.  I appologize again for posting 8 pictures instead of just one.  Like I said, I couldnt pick out my favorite


Smokey
Student of the Master Picture Taker _Dr Brip Fritzferal Hossleo_


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 6, 2008)

You should be ashamed SMOKEY for posting so many picture of Sam and I told ya one of these days he's going to get even with you for callin him a labradork 

Man he's havin some FUN and I see why you had trouble with pickin just one 


GREAT JOB


----------



## believer (Aug 6, 2008)

IT is a dog's life after all.


----------



## USbowhuntr (Aug 6, 2008)

Man its Hot in here!


----------



## chinquapin (Aug 6, 2008)

Man y'all got some goodones!!!!!!!!!!  

Feral... Well thought through, that's a great shot!!!!!!!

Smokey...Sam is eating that up, those are great shots!!!!!!!!!!!  The last pics in both series are my favorite.

USBHNTR...Sharp as a tack man!!!!!!  Well done!!!!!!!

this has been fun seeing all of everyones ideas on hot!!!!!!!!!!  Glad to see so many participating  We're going to have some wonderful shots of all  kinds of things, can't wait to see what is to come!!!!!

Ben


----------



## rip18 (Aug 6, 2008)

What a cool, diverse group of pictures about a common theme - well done, y'all!!  I sure can't pick a favorite, but there are a BUNCH of good ones up there!

Here is one from last week - a desert whiptail that said the asphalt was WAY TOO hot to put his whole foot and tail down on it - wish that I had had more depth of field, but he didn't cooperate none too good (I sure had the light for a smaller aperture/larger f/number!!!).

Nikon D3, Nikkor 70-300 @ 300 mm, f/5.6, 1/1600th second, ISO 200, braced on SUV window, cropped to about 30% of frame.


----------



## FERAL ONE (Aug 6, 2008)

well,  summer heat , this is what i put together last night. now my family is mad at me because they don't know what day it is


----------



## #4s (Aug 6, 2008)

DRB1313 said:


> Howdy #4s!! Where you been?



Work, Work, Work..


----------



## #4s (Aug 6, 2008)

2:00pm     HOT


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Aug 6, 2008)

*Got Crabs?*

Not enough for a meal


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Aug 6, 2008)

*My LIL RED!!!*

Daytona Beach 8-02-2008


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Aug 6, 2008)

*Our kids at the beach*

Beach Bums

3,19,and 11


----------



## DRB1313 (Aug 7, 2008)

Wow!!! Great shots everyone.
Smokey, Fantastic shots of Sam.
Love the sweat photos.
Rip, That is one hot leezard!
Feral, You just burnt my birthday right off that calender
If I missed anyone, They are all great shots. It's a little passed my bedtime,
just rolled in from a marathon run all over the state of Alabama.


----------



## USbowhuntr (Aug 7, 2008)

We have had great particapation for this post. Everybody did a great job with the topic. Todays the last day for this one, I will post a new one tommorow.


----------

